# Had a phone call today



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Some guy called said he was on my site and saw the water heater explosion blog. He commented me on understanding a very serious condition. Would I go on his site and make a comment. I obliged and sent him a email. Also I made a few comments.
Here was his site www.dulacdpi.com

My comments to him;

Problems that I see, it can still be taken away and the valve plugged by some stupid idiot, homeowner, handy man or even a plumber who doesn't understand. Perhaps (but I can't see it) ... is some type of lock assembly that once the unit is tightened in it can't be unscrewed without a special tool (what comes to mind is a FuseStat Adapter) when a FuseStat adapter is hand tightened into a electric fuse socket the adapter will only accept a special thread for e.g. a 15-30 amp fuse. The little wire sticking out prevents unscrewing. In the case of the water heater R/V perhaps you could have a adapter that only your threads would fit. To move your unit to another relief valve or another heater you would only need another adapter yet pipe plugs would not fit anywhere.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think no matter how much you try to idiot proof something, some schmo will find a way around it.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That guys site has some crazy ass pictures on it. This one is my favorite!!

http://www.dulacdpi.com/badpiping.html


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I had a customer whose feeder was passing water into the hot water boiler. The relief valve was in the top of the boiler. He placed a cinder block on top if it, the wedged a 2 x 4 up to the rafters, to try to get it to stop spewing water. Thank God it didn't work.


----------

